# Apostacy of Episcopal House of Bishops



## yeutter (Sep 18, 2008)

The Episcopal House of Bishops voted 87 to 36 to depose the Rt. Revd. Robert Duncan as Bishop of Pittsburg for abandoning the communion of the Episcopal Church. See the story on david virtues site.
Bishop Duncan is one of the few generally conservative, generally evangelical men left in the Episcopacy of that communion.


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Sep 23, 2008)

Heard about that. The Episcopal church is apostate and all who love Christ must come out of that synagogue of Satan.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 23, 2008)

yeutter said:


> The Episcopal House of Bishops voted 87 to 36 to depose the Rt. Revd. Robert Duncan as Bishop of Pittsburg for abandoning the communion of the Episcopal Church. See the story on david virtues site.
> Bishop Duncan is one of the few generally conservative, generally evangelical men left in the Episcopacy of that communion.



Would you happen to know of a Episcopal man (priest) in the Pittsburgh area by the last name of Sherman (can't remember his first name)? I met him at a conference in Chicago a few years ago (even went to a White Sox game together) and he seemed to be solid, though up to his ears in the insanity of his denomination.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 23, 2008)

pilgrim3970 said:


> Heard about that. The Episcopal church is apostate and all who love Christ must come out of that synagogue of Satan.



What real differences are there between the Episcopal Church and the Reformed Episcopal Church?

Do they use the same liturgy? 
Both have image filled houses of worship? 
Both adhere to the 39 Articles? 
Is there an Anglo-Catholic constituency in the REC?

Besides the liberalism in the American version of the COE, what is the real difference between their communions. 

Disclaimer: I realize that to you this question may be the equivalent of what I hear: Oh, you are Presbyterian [I am RPCNA], there is a big Presbyterian Church right next to my house [PCUSA]". So I apologize for any serious ignorance.


----------



## wturri78 (Sep 23, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> pilgrim3970 said:
> 
> 
> > Heard about that. The Episcopal church is apostate and all who love Christ must come out of that synagogue of Satan.
> ...



From the REC's website:


> Doctrine and organization of the Reformed Episcopal Church are similar to that of the Episcopal Church with several important exceptions:
> 
> Holy Scripture is the highest authority in the Reformed Episcopal Church.
> 
> ...



I'm not familiar enough with all the different strands of the BCP to know whether it's the "same" liturgy, but it appears to be very similar. Don't know about the use of images in their churches. I've been told that there are some within the denomination who push toward the Anglo-Catholic side, and others who push back. 

A funny thing about the BCP and liturgy in the Episcopal Church...for all the liberalism of that church, the liturgy is about the only thing that conveys any sense of orthodoxy in the services. The sermon may be ridiculous, but you will still hear the Nicene creed, fairly solid prayers (from the services I've attended before), Scripture readings, confession of sin, and so forth. Contrast that to a "conservative" garden-variety Evangelical church, where you still get a ridiculous sermon, no creeds, fluffy prayers, and half a Scripture verse on a Power Point slide.

I believe there's something to be said for liturgy!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 23, 2008)

I've told this story before here someplace...

Car was wrecked, and no way to travel. Had to walk to a church on Sunday AM.
Went to pcusa; stayed for an hour; left, said to self: "Man, it is 10:45 and I still haven't got to church yet!" That is no lie, I really sat there for an hour of "worship" and got not so much as a crumb.

Walked down the street to an Episcopal church. This was about 15 years ago, and they were already as thoroughly liberal as the pcusa, BUT I knew they would at least read the Bible. So I got something out of church that day.


The RECs started out as "low-church" Episcopalians, but committed to King Edwards Protestant Prayer Book and the 39 Articles. Of late, there has been a lot more coming together of Anglican splinters, and a lot of RECs have decided (as a denomination) to move back toward the center. They see this time as an opportunity to rejoin with a new conservative majority of worldwide Anglicans, minus the ABC if necessary (since they've been non-recognized by Cantuar for so long anyway).

This is not to say there hasn't been some resistance. See these sites: The Church of the Redemption - A Traditional, Reformed, Evangelical Church
Dissimilitude in High Places

and others linked from them:
Contact Us (Traditional Protestant Episcopal Church)
Free Church of England - Evangelical Connexion

So, not all the RECs are happy about the new direction of getting back together, too much compromise (against which was their reason for a separate existence in the first place). But I think most are--they are thinking it might be nice to be "back in the fold" of a world-wide communion, especially one that has kicked the ecusa (and possibly the British as well) out of fellowship.

Not to take a side or anything, that's just what's going on in one small venue of a rather large House.


----------



## jogri17 (Sep 23, 2008)

There is a difference between Episcopal Church USA and the Anglican Church. The African Southern Cone is still evangelical. I think it is legtimate for those anglicans to stay there.


----------



## yeutter (Sep 24, 2008)

All except a few dioceses of the Episcopal Church USA and the Anglican Church of Canada are apostate. By apostate I don't just mean ordaination of women and unacceptable liturgical changes. I mean they can not affirm the propositional statements contained in the apostles, nicene and athanasian creeds in good faith. There are some good congregations left in apostate dioceses, but they are fewer and fewer. 
Sadly Great Britian, Ireland and South Africa are heading down the same road. In the rest of the world large sections of the Anglican Church are solid evangelicals. Solid Reformed men like Archbishop Jensen of Sydney still lead the Anglican Church in some corners of the world.
We need to pray theat men like Akinola, Jensen, Venables, & Gomez have discernment as they seek to deal with their relationship with the broader Anglican Communion


----------



## turmeric (Sep 24, 2008)

Cheers and prayers for the Southern Cone!


----------

